# Temptation Island 2019: cast e data d'inizio



## fabri47 (19 Giugno 2019)

Torna, come ogni estate, Temptation Island, il reality in cui le coppie di fidanzati testano la loro fedeltà. 

Le coppie in gioco saranno le seguenti: Arcangelo e Nunzia da Napoli, David e Cristina da Genova, Vittorio e Katia da Rimini, Massimo e Ilaria da Roma, Nicola e Sabrina da Cuneo e Andrea e Jessica da Padova.

Per quanto riguarda i single, i cosiddetti tentatori e tentatrici, ci sarà Federica Lepanto (vincitrice del Grande Fratello 14) Nicolas Bovi e tre personaggi di Uomini e Donne, ossia Giulio Raselli, Rodolfo Salemi ed Alessandro Cannataro.

Anche quest'anno, il programma avrà luogo nel resort di Santa Margherita di Pula in Sardegna.

Alla conduzione, confermato *Filippo Bisciglia*.

*Temptation Island 2019 *andrà in onda a partire da *lunedì 24 giugno*, in prima serata, su *Canale 5*.

Nei post successivi, i promo delle coppie.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Giugno 2019)

Katia e Vittorio


----------



## fabri47 (19 Giugno 2019)

Jessica e Andrea


----------



## fabri47 (19 Giugno 2019)

Cristina e David


----------



## fabri47 (19 Giugno 2019)

Sabrina e Nicola


----------



## fabri47 (19 Giugno 2019)

Ilaria e Massimo


----------



## fabri47 (19 Giugno 2019)

Nunzia e Arcangelo


----------



## fabri47 (19 Giugno 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Torna, come ogni estate, Temptation Island, il reality in cui le coppie di fidanzati testano la loro fedeltà.
> 
> Le coppie in gioco saranno le seguenti: Arcangelo e Nunzia da Napoli, David e Cristina da Genova, Vittorio e Katia da Rimini, Massimo e Ilaria da Roma, Nicola e Sabrina da Cuneo e Andrea e Jessica da Padova.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## juventino (19 Giugno 2019)

[MENTION=3146]fabri47[/MENTION] ma veramente guardi questa roba?


----------



## fabri47 (19 Giugno 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> [MENTION=3146]fabri47[/MENTION] ma veramente guardi questa roba?


E' un programma che fa grandi ascolti e va fortissimo sui social. Per questo ho trovato giusto farne un topic nell'opportuna sezione.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Giugno 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> [MENTION=3146]fabri47[/MENTION] ma veramente guardi questa roba?


Rispondendo alla domanda: 

Sì, quando mi capita lo guardo più che altro per ridere dell'estrema ignoranza di chi partecipa e delle loro reazioni alle corna del loro partner. Il GF, Isola e Uomini e Donne (di quest'ultimo non ne ho mai visto una puntata) mi fanno schifo, perchè non mi dicono nulla e sono noiosissimi, ma questo quantomeno mi fa scappare qualche risata  .


----------



## fabri47 (20 Giugno 2019)

Pareri?


----------



## Butcher (20 Giugno 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Pareri?



Ma non ti bannano?


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Giugno 2019)

Sinceramente? Mai visto, perchè di solito non guarda TV commerciale, specie i vari programmi con la De Filippi e quell'essere insopportabile di Barbara D'urso.


----------



## James45 (20 Giugno 2019)

Per dire la mia ignoranza, quando ho letto il titolo "Temptation Island 2019: cast e data d'inizio" pensavo si trattasse di una serie tv nuova e siccome sono sempre interessato a nuove produzioni, ho aperto il thread e ...


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Giugno 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Pareri?



Auguro il fallimento non solo del programma ma anche direttamente dell emittente e del suo editore.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Giugno 2019)

Uno dei momenti cult dell'edizione dello scorso anno.


----------



## Kayl (20 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Auguro il fallimento non solo del programma ma anche direttamente dell emittente e del suo editore.



io mi aspettavo sin dalla nascita del programma una denuncia degli sceneggiatori di camera cafè per aver rubato l'idea, con tanto di nome, della loro puntata.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Giugno 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Uno dei momenti cult dell'edizione dello scorso anno.



ahahahahaha a me facevano ridere le canzoncine rifatte con le perle dei concorrenti.

"c'ho la malattia delle donne" ahahaha


----------



## 7vinte (20 Giugno 2019)

Come si fa a vedere questo schifo? Come? Spiegatemelo, vi prego!


----------



## fabri47 (21 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ahahahahaha a me facevano ridere le canzoncine rifatte con le perle dei concorrenti.
> 
> "c'ho la malattia delle donne" ahahaha


Questa intendi? ahahahahah


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Come si fa a vedere questo schifo? Come? Spiegatemelo, vi prego!



sfruttano una falla nella mente delle donne. io come uomo posso guardarlo 5 minuti per ridere o per veder se c'è della patata, ma poi basta... a loro invece interessa la trama, che è finta tipo film, ma fanno finta che sia vera e si appassionano


----------



## Cataldinho (21 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Come si fa a vedere questo schifo? Come? Spiegatemelo, vi prego!



Bella domanda, che si potrebbe fare anche per altri prodotti tv come "uomini e donne". Ok che i gusti son gusti, ma proprio non riesco a comprendere cosa ci possa essere di interessante figurarsi addirittura di divertente


----------



## cris (21 Giugno 2019)

Questi programmi sono sporcizia per maiali


----------



## gabri65 (21 Giugno 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Torna, come ogni estate, Temptation Island, il reality in cui le coppie di fidanzati testano la loro fedeltà.
> 
> Le coppie in gioco saranno le seguenti: Arcangelo e Nunzia da Napoli, David e Cristina da Genova, Vittorio e Katia da Rimini, Massimo e Ilaria da Roma, Nicola e Sabrina da Cuneo e Andrea e Jessica da Padova.
> 
> ...



Questi programmi sono strumenti di sterminio intellettuale.

Fanno più danni delle bombe nucleari, almeno quelle danno sia di qua che di là, questa roba invece colpisce selettivamente il cervello e rende la stupidità la sola sopravvissuta.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Giugno 2019)

Sta per iniziare! Tutti sul 5  .


----------



## fabri47 (24 Giugno 2019)

Che falsa sta Jessica, mammamia...già gli mette le corna ahahahah.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (24 Giugno 2019)

Sti programmi sono le vere armi di distruzione di massa


----------



## fabri47 (24 Giugno 2019)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Sti programmi sono le vere armi di distruzione di massa


Se ti riferisci alle coppie, beh, è veramente devastante  .


----------



## fabri47 (24 Giugno 2019)

E' ufficiale, abbiamo già un cornuto: Andrea. E non è nemmeno passata una puntata  .


----------



## Andris (25 Giugno 2019)

non ho mai visto questo programma,tuttavia aprendo twitter apprendo con sgomento questi trend:

temptation island 108.000

olimpiadi 27.600

libra (facebook) 94.700

expo 92.600


una trasmissione trash italiana batte tutto il mondo,rendiamoci conto.
e considerate che da noi si usa poco ancora twitter,significa che buona parte degli iscritti ieri sera ha visto


----------



## fabri47 (25 Giugno 2019)

*Boom di ascolti alla prima: serata stravinta 3.546.000 spettatori ed il 22,24% di share, nonostante la partita dell'under 21 Francia - Romania su Rai 2.*


----------



## fabri47 (25 Giugno 2019)

Un pò di perle della puntata di ieri, in attesa dei video:


----------



## unbreakable (25 Giugno 2019)

Ci sono molti anziani purtroppo che essendo impossibilitati a muoversi e magari non si possono permettere Skyfo non sanno utilizzare lo streaming ed allora sonore quasi costretti a guardare ste porcherie..


----------



## unbreakable (25 Giugno 2019)

Fosse per me farei un decreto legge per chiudere i vari reality e affini così che chi lavora in tv si spreme le meningi a creare qualche programma culturale valido..da questo punto di vista ammetto che la vetusta rai almeno qualcosa propone ma mediaset è una vita che non vedo nulla di interessante


----------



## fabri47 (25 Giugno 2019)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> Ci sono molti anziani purtroppo che essendo impossibilitati a muoversi e magari non si possono permettere Skyfo non sanno utilizzare lo streaming ed allora sonore quasi costretti a guardare ste porcherie..


In realtà sono proprio i giovani in maggioranza a guardare queste cose (ieri ben il 40% in quel target a guardare Temptation). E ci sono anche spettatori che guardano Netflix, non a caso anche le reti Rai e Mediaset stanno cambiando il linguaggio delle serie tv per non perdere quel tipo di pubblico.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Giugno 2019)

*Target ascolti di Temptation Island di ieri:
27% di target commerciale
40% di giovani
13% di over*


----------



## fabri47 (25 Giugno 2019)

*TvBlog: Temptation Island è il Ciao Darwin di Maria De Filippi.*


----------



## fabri47 (25 Giugno 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *TvBlog: Temptation Island è il Ciao Darwin di Maria De Filippi.*


Siete d'accordo?


----------



## Heaven (25 Giugno 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Siete d'accordo?



Mai visto Temptation Island, Ciao Darwin o Maria De Filippi. Ma come fanno ad interessare sti programmi?!


----------



## KILPIN_91 (25 Giugno 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se ti riferisci alle coppie, beh, è veramente devastante  .



Mi riferisco ai cervelli


----------



## KILPIN_91 (25 Giugno 2019)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> Fosse per me farei un decreto legge per chiudere i vari reality e affini così che chi lavora in tv si spreme le meningi a creare qualche programma culturale valido..da questo punto di vista ammetto che la vetusta rai almeno qualcosa propone ma mediaset è una vita che non vedo nulla di interessante



Concordo,questi programmi sono pericolosissimi perché li guardano anche i ragazzini,e purtroppo crescono generazioni del cavolo grazie a questi modelli


----------



## fabri47 (25 Giugno 2019)

Ma quant'è inquietante lei quando piange? Dio mio...si trasforma e diventa l'esorcista.


----------



## Kayl (26 Giugno 2019)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Mai visto Temptation Island, Ciao Darwin o Maria De Filippi. Ma come fanno ad interessare sti programmi?!



Maria de Filippi non lo so proprio, cioè solo sentirla parlare pare di ascoltare la vecchia prof di italiano delle superiori prossima alla pensione. Almeno Bonolis è simpatico, il programma in sé è veramente trash, ma almeno se lo guardi ti fai due risate genuine. In quanto a temptation island, mai visto una puntata, piuttosto mi guardavo quelli che la commentavano scandalizzati.XD Trasmissione buona solo per fare i meme.


----------



## Kayl (26 Giugno 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma quant'è inquietante lei quando piange? Dio mio...si trasforma e diventa l'esorcista.



"Ilaria, tesoro. Non piangere...perché se piangi diventi ancora più brutta" per citare Camera Cafè da cui questi qua hanno spudoratamente rubato l'idea.XD


----------



## fabri47 (30 Giugno 2019)

-1 alla seconda puntata. Inutile dire che l'hype è alle stelle!


----------



## fabri47 (1 Luglio 2019)

Inizia tra poco l'attesissima seconda puntata.


----------



## Cataldinho (1 Luglio 2019)

Boh, sarò strano io, ma non trovo proprio nulla di interessante in questo tipo di programma.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Luglio 2019)

Nunzia e Arcangelo hanno abbandonato il programma da soli.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Luglio 2019)

*Temptation Island primo nelle tendenze mondiali.*


----------



## fabri47 (2 Luglio 2019)

Il solito genio di Highlander Dj.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Luglio 2019)

*Jessica e Andrea escono separati dal programma. Jessica esce insieme al single Alessandro.*


----------



## fabri47 (29 Luglio 2019)

*Il 22 luglio, Temptation Island ha fatto crollare le visualizzazioni di PornHub del 9%.*


----------



## fabri47 (29 Luglio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il 22 luglio, Temptation Island ha fatto crollare le visualizzazioni di PornHub del 9%.*


Intanto, inizia una nuova puntata.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Agosto 2019)

Scusate, ma dovevo condividere questa perla


----------

